# dead digitizer?



## vanikabrat (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an issue with my touch screen on D2G, see attach
what do you sugest?


----------



## chanaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Replace the digitizer. 
It will cost $12-$20 on ebay.


----------



## crackmonkey91 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yah probably digitizer. When mine pooped out on me I took it as a chance to get a new phone.

Sent from my iPhone4S using Tapatalk


----------

